# Rebuild w/o IPv6



## dbi (May 15, 2009)

Is there an easy way to rebuild everything (kernel, base system and installed ports) w/o IPv6 support?

"NO_IPv6" hook in make.conf or something similar?


----------



## vivek (May 15, 2009)

Create / update your /etc/src.conf file with the following:

```
WITHOUT_INET6=yes
WITHOUT_INET6_SUPPORT=yes
```
Once done; do make buildworld

```
make buildworld && make buildkernel && make installkernel
```
See handbook build world chapter and 
src.conf()


----------



## dbi (May 15, 2009)

*[solved]*

Thank you very much!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2009)

Yes, do check out the proper way of building kernel and world, because the suggested order is incomplete. See /usr/src/Makefile for the 11-point list you should use.


----------



## dbi (May 16, 2009)

Yes, thank you for pointing this out. I saw "make delete-old-libs" last night. My first rebuild was up to point #10 as it's shown /usr/src/UPDATING.


----------



## dbi (May 16, 2009)

...Addition: Something is not clear. "delete-old" includes "delete-old-[files,dirs,libs]". Is point #11 redundant?


----------



## phoenix (May 16, 2009)

delete-old does *not* remove library files.  delete-old-libs has to be run separately in order to delete library files.


----------



## dbi (May 17, 2009)

I've just finished rebuilding world without IPv6 and saw that. Even though /usr/src/Makefile states:
 "delete-old: deletes obsolete Directories/Files/Libraries"
issuing "make delete-old-libs" after "make delete-old" cleared some additional files.


----------

